# Marquette area..smaller fishing lakes?



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Will be up in Marquette toward the end of June. Wife and I, leisure and me fishing. Any good lakes/rivers in the area that would be a good paddle/fish??? Looking for recommendations. Willing to travel 30-45 minutes from Marquette if needed. Using our kayaks.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Fence lk, sw about 45 min, see Donna, tell her Kenny sent ya. Got lotza eye'z, pike and pan. Good trout all around local streams too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey kenyy, fence lake seems to be all private??? Who is Donna?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Look up master angler awards for the area. Might be able to find brookies


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Lake levasseur just se of mqt about 10ish miles panfish pike bass beautiful scenery good kayak lake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Or deer lake in ishpeming is a C n R unscented artificial only lake full of walleye and pike pretty there too 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

beer and nuts said:


> Will be up in Marquette toward the end of June. Wife and I, leisure and me fishing. Any good lakes/rivers in the area that would be a good paddle/fish??? Looking for recommendations. Willing to travel 30-45 minutes from Marquette if needed. Using our kayaks.


Escanaba River launching in Gwinn is always a good float and usually decent fishing also. You'd need to coordinate getting picked up or leaving a vehicle at your take out spot of course.

Lakes that come to mind include Lake Michigammee, Greenwood Reservoir, Goose Lake, Harlow Lake, and many down by Gwinn such as Little Lake, Shag Lakes, Cataract Basin....so much water, so little time....Have Fun!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Now we are cookin with peanut oil...thanks guys. Went to NMU many moons ago...son is going there next year....man I caught some huge pike out of Deer back then...and walleye right from shore...but it was highly contaminite back then too.

Lake LaV sounds good too.


----------

